# Spsp 2/21/18



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Decided to cut out of a work a bit early on this fine day to hit SPSP. Grabbed some bloods and soak on fish finder rigs and enjoy the day. A stiff south wind out there still made it much cooler picking up that coolness off the water. i fished just south of the point and put 2 rods out. I had a few small bumps, I think it was small white perch stripping off my worms and picking away. Had 2 decent knock downs, one didn't get the hookset and the other had the circle perfectly in the corner of her jaw. After a few minute fight I ended up landing a 37" bass. Great day to be out and I couldn't believe the bass have already started to show up!!!!


----------



## boswhale (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice report.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Sounds like a great day! Try catching a 37" off the beach come trophy season haha they'll be no where to be found!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Any Croakers around?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> Any Croakers around?


maybe that's what was picking at my worms? 8/0 hook will be tough for a croaker to get in its mouth.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

That is great news. It is time. They are also coming up the creek. I seen three caught so far, and I caught one fishing for crappie. All male rock about 18-20"


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

kurazy kracka said:


> maybe that's what was picking at my worms? 8/0 hook will be tough for a croaker to get in its mouth.


I highly highly doubt it was croakers. Not until May or so.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

kurazy kracka said:


> Decided to cut out of a work a bit early on this fine day to hit SPSP. Grabbed some bloods and soak on fish finder rigs and After a few minute fight I ended up landing a 37" bass. Great day to be out and I couldn't believe the bass have already started to show up!!!!


Nice catch. I suspect it was a resident rock. There's quite a population of resident stripers in the upper bay. I have a few friends who target them all winter on the Patapsco inside the Key bridge. You'd never believe it if you saw where they're catching them.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Are you guys going to have a get together at SPSP this year?


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Wow..and you didn't try to hide your location like last spring ...there may be hope for you , Dude !


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

WOW, funny what a little warm weather can do to the water temps.
I dought that was a resident fish @ 37". Way to go Kracka!

Thomas Pt. @ 42deg. Was 37 just last week.
Choptank is at a whopping 49. Tolchester Beach is at 48 already.
They say "43deg is the magic # for Bass.

Long range forecast shows no real cold fronts in sight.

Sounds like "game on" for the C&R season! 
Hope the shad move in soon too.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Aprillllll fooooooolllllssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Wow..and you didn't try to hide your location like last spring ...there may be hope for you , Dude !


haha you can expect even less from me this season, I won't be posting any reports or pictures anywhere about any bites bay or ocean. As far as yall will know I'm not even fishing.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> Aprillllll fooooooolllllssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


*WWWHHHHAAATTTT!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

You should have kept that going.....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

kurazy kracka said:


> haha you can expect even less from me this season, I won't be posting any reports or pictures anywhere about any bites bay or ocean. As far as yall will know I'm not even fishing.


And so it continues.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Won't be long til it's game on. 53*f magic temp


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> haha you can expect even less from me this season, I won't be posting any reports or pictures anywhere about any bites bay or ocean. As far as yall will know I'm not even fishing.


After the april fools in feb stunt...might find that statement hard to believe.......


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Got me on that one. As far as large rock fish in Feb. Believe it or not we use to hook a few every year ice fishing on the North East River. If you what some proof. Go to Herb's Tackle Shop in the town of North East Md. and talk to Herb. He might even have a few pictures.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> kurazy kracka said:
> 
> 
> > haha you can expect even less from me this season, I won't be posting any reports or pictures anywhere about any bites bay or ocean. As far as yall will know I'm not even fishing.
> ...


The bet I offered is still on the table....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> Got me on that one. As far as large rock fish in Feb. Believe it or not we use to hook a few every year ice fishing on the North East River. If you what some proof. Go to Herb's Tackle Shop in the town of North East Md. and talk to Herb. He might even have a few pictures.


I used to drive from Balto and visit Herb and Ele. Herb was cutting hair and Ele was running the shop. Good people.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've caught them this early in the past but they were all resident males. The netters are starting to pick up spawners in the lower bay; they'll hit the upper bay in a couple of weeks. Listen for the peepers and watch for ospreys.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> Are you guys going to have a get together at SPSP this year?


Andy we haven't had one in a while. We used to have a nice Spring Fling when you could keep your rock but when the date was changed to the C&R season folks lost interest. I know I did.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2018/02/22/25-pound-striped-bass-caught-charles-river-boston/ cold water striper


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> I used to drive from Balto and visit Herb and Ele. Herb was cutting hair and Ele was running the shop. Good people.


 That was our tackle shop for many years long ago. A lot of the bass pictures I have were taking by Ele.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

was one caught in one of the tributaries of the del bay recently...most likely a resident...the bay should start turning on soon...


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> The bet I offered is still on the table....


Here's what you sound like -SKIPPY : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D50bjRjwHc
and :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N57SxyxUhTQ


----------

